# My dog attacked my brand new baby!



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I am sooo mad at myself. My dog is the worlds best chicken dog and never attacks anything (including my kids toys) unless she knows its ok. She met my new girl tonight and was interested but well behaved. Wagged her tail alot went in for a couple of sniffs, got poked and backed off. Showed no interest. I forgot I had to make stew for my daughters teachers luncheon tomorrow and woke up right after going to bed. I got up and was cooking. Checked on her once and she was fine. My dog was with me the whole time. I was busy for 5 minutes and noticed my dog was gone. I went to check and she ran to me looking guilty I ran straight for the cage and the hedgiebag was gone. I found it on the floor a little damp with slobber. I thought my baby was gone because she didn't hiss or anything when I touched her in the bag. I couldn't get her out so I grabbed scissors and cut it open. She was breathing but rolled tight in a ball. I've had her for about 6 hours and she might prickle up but never once rolled in a ball. I couldn't see any blood and she wouldn't unroll. I was sooo scared. I left her alone and watched and she eventually unrolled. At first she was unsteady for the first 2 steps but then was fine. Went straight for her wheel and started running. Got off and ate and drank, and went back to the wheel where she is still running. She is acting totally fine. I really think that my dog wasn't hurting her but playing but I'm still afraid she might have chomped down on her and did internal damage. She was in the bag so although you can still be poked easily through the bag, it still cushioned the quills alot. Should I be worried? I mean she is acting completely normal and very, very energetic. And just as curious and huffy as ever. My vet doesn't open til the am. If there was internal damage would she be this normal?! I'm the worst owner ever. I'm sooo stupid and careless. Dog is in crate and tomorrow cage is going to be moved up. BTW...you guys did NOT warn me that I'd fall head over heels in love with such a pokie little menace in a few hours. My heart is still sick with worry for her.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad she's okay! Sounds like you need to put the cage up where your dog can't get to it. Does it not have a lid? It's always best to have a lid when there are other animals that have free reign of the house.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my God! How horrifying - especially not knowing what exactly went on. :shock: I would go ahead and take her in to the vet. At least this way you can have peace of mind and she will be established with a vet right away...I don't know if there is a way to tell whether she sustained any injuries, but if you don't see bruising or bleeding and she is acting normally it sounds like those are all good signs. I am so sorry, I hope the dog has learned not to mess with the hedgehog - poor little thing. Yes, you do fall in love with them right away! Please give us an update when you can.
-Susan H.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I talked to the vet and they said she is fine and doesn't need to come in. As long as there is no bruising, bleeding and she's eating and active several hours after the attack then she's most likely fine. He also said, to check my dogs mouth and see if there are any injuries, if not then she probably didn't chomp down but was probably working on getting the bag open rather than biting the hedgehog through the bag. And my dog doesn't have any injuries. She is totally fine and sooo grumpy when you wake her up! LOL but if you offer a mealie, she is just the sweetest friendly pin cushion. Only problem...my 2 year old is non stop begging me to let him feed more meal worms to her. BTW, my daughter has insisted and begged to name her Jewelry Diamond. hmmmm...so I finally gave in and her name is Jewelry Diamond Rose. I call her Dia Rose for short (dee-yah). So my little Dia Rose is fine! Yay! But i've learned my lesson for sure.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

All's well that ends well.. glad everything (and everyone) is okay. *hugs*


----------

